
Ask HN: More sites like HN? 1300 days later - polym
So, 1300 days ago adityar [1] asked which pages you visit to find interesting submissions, when you&#x27;ve exhausted HN.<p>What does HN browse now, 1300 days later?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3734303 (March 2012)
======
detaro
Interesting to see how many of those links now are dead, point to spam sites
or something completely different.

------
kilimchoi
[http://www.slicedham.co](http://www.slicedham.co) which is curated dev blog
posts.

~~~
pjdorrell
First mistake with that site is that it defaults to the "new" page instead of
the "top" page.

------
pauldbain
HN would be much better if it allowed the creation of "subReddits" as Reddit
does. Currently, you cannot browse HN by topic (or subReddit) as you can
Reddit or Slashdot or Voat.

~~~
jtfairbank
I'm sure that's intentional, to prevent the creation of bubble filters in the
community. HN is already going to select for a very narrow range of people, so
it does no good to further exclude parts of the community from potentially
interesting content.

As long as the main user base doesn't grow too large, then there should be
enough on the Front page each day for everyone to find something of interest
and be able to participate in comments.

------
ahazred8ta
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734303)
(March 2012)

